# The Diary of Professor Cornelius Galatius



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Entry One

"I’m So Excited!" 

Since I was a lad, the thirst for knowledge was in me. Now, in my later years I have made it my life’s work, along with my assistant Bob, to study the cultures of all the various races and nations of this wondrous world. One race in particular has recently captured my attention. They are violent and warlike, but I suspect that beneath the brutal surface there is a vast subculture just waiting to be discovered! They are commonly referred to as the Greenskins or Orcs.

To conduct a close-range and accurate study my very large assistant and I will attempt to assimilate ourselves into an Orc tribal warband, or Waaagh!!!. To do this, we shall utilize massive amounts of theater equipment and green paint. My assistant, being the giant of a man that he is, shall assume the role of a young Orc, while I (being a man of quite small stature but retaining a surprising amount of vigor) shall try to become either a one of the Goblin subspecies, or, if I fail in that, a Snotling, the lowest caste of Orc. We leave on the morrow. I can hardly contain myself!

*authors note: plz read+review!


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

haha, nice. one can only wonder at what awaits the professor as a goblin. they get eaten alot


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice!!

If you can try looking up the date system and add dates to it, this should be GREAT!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

So... is this 'Bob' anyone we know? :grin:


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Entry Two


“Day One”

We are finally on the trail! After weeks of preparation (and a good bit of the family fortune spent) Bob and I have begun our quest. 

We entered the World’s Edge Mountains from Northeastern Stirland. We plan to make our way down through them toward the heart of the Badlands, where, if such a thing exists, lies the Ork homeland. Along the way if we stumble upon a Waaagh! we shall attempt to join and travel with it, all the while taking notes on every aspect of their behavior. 

Bob is carrying most of our supplies on his back, while I am burdened with the journals of my father (a brave and valiant knight who spent much time fighting Orcs in his day) the Chronicles of Henry Greensbane, and my own notebooks and small but heavy writing box. It is beginning to rain now. I must put away my notes until Bob has built us a shelter…


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Entry Three

“Boar Steaks and Other Matters”

Two days have passed. I never would have guessed traversing mountain ranges to require such physical exertion! Whew! 

Found possible signs of Orc activity the other day in the form of a large Boar with one eye, swollen shut, and a Goblinese arrow sticking out of its side, which was causing it much discomfort. It charged us in a blind and terrified frenzy but Bob put the poor creature out of it’s misery by snapping its neck. It was rather scrumptious when cooked over our fire that night. Much superior to the trail food the night of the storm (half of which was mistakenly left out in the rain and ruined, must remember to tell Bob).

I know we’re getting close I can feel it in my bones!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

It is a bit nit-picking but in fantasy it is Orcs, not Orks. Sorry, but this is really getting on my nerves. Otherwise I like the idea, and shall follow this eagerly.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Ironically thomas2, you also have them listed in your sig as OrKs and goblins.

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones

BURN!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Shame, lol!

So Bob... when will the Professor continue with his journey?


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

probably tomorrow. expect the unexpected!


----------

